

How I confirm mobile numbers with Android - heroic
http://itsamit.com/post/37269681962/using-android-to-validate-mobile-numbers

======
RaSoJo
Thanks for sharing this. Outta the box thinking FTW! Is it possible to avoid
customers having to pay for the sms? A toll free sms number maybe? I want to
avoid my customers having to shell out for the sms, however small the number.

In fact in cases of international customers it could be a large amount.

~~~
heroic
Hey! you can buy a toll free number, or a number in different countries for
your users.

------
jzworkman
Just thought I would comment here because I can't on your blog. The link to
follow on hacker news just brings you back to the blog post.

~~~
heroic
Thanks!

